# Why is Tapei 101 so hated?



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Every country has its ghettos. Even so, I see plenty of well-off gypsy people around town, with iphones and such.
> 
> Also DAILYMAIL.COM??!
> :rofl:
> ...



Mate, I'm European and live not far away from Romania. Everyone in Europe knows what Romania is.


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

Tandax said:


> Taiwan is not part of China and more importantly don't ever say that to its citizen.


Taiwan is China. This is UNO position. 
I visited China mainland and the difference is not huge.


----------



## Tandax (Mar 5, 2011)

SkyGurt said:


> Yes, I visited Taipei in 2012. I traveled by high speed train and was able to see many cities in Taiwan. Lots of dirt, bad smell, tombs...etc.


Where are you from may i ask since you set such high standards?


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

Tandax said:


> Where are you from may i ask since you set such high standards?


High standards for tombs, dirt and food courts smell?
Mate, have you ever been in South Korea or Japan?


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm still outstanded that you used Dailymail.com as your 'evidence' to rip on my country and still consider yourself legit...

Now off away with you before you get reported for breaking the 'country vs. country' rule.


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

ThatOneGuy said:


> I'm still outstanded that you used Dailymail.com as your 'evidence' to rip on my country and still consider yourself legit...
> 
> Now off away with you before you get reported for breaking the 'country vs. country' rule.


The *Independed *is Okay?

_A freezing wind sweeps in across the Romanian countryside. The sweet stench of garbage catches at the back of the throat, and feral dogs chase one another over the heaps of filth. This rubbish dump, for Claudia Greta and her family, is home, her house a ramshackle single-storey shack_

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/world/europe/the-truth-about-romanias-gypsies-not-coming-over-here-not-stealing-our-jobs-8489097.html


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ It's amazing how you trust British western media over a true Romanian who has lived almost his entire life around Constanta, a city with ghettos (gasp). You realize those media corporations use such articles to get views and ratings, right? 

That description sounds like every trailer park in USA...ugh, what a horrible country USA must be to let its people live like that... neglecting its minorities in such inhuman ways.

What this has to do with Taipei 101, I have no idea. I've disproven you each time and you continue to act like a child with all these false rhetorics about a country you have no idea about.


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

ThatOneGuy said:


> ^^ It's amazing how you trust British western media over a true Romanian who has lived almost his entire life around Constanta, a city with ghettos (gasp). You realize those media corporations use such articles to get views and ratings, right?
> 
> That description sounds like every trailer park in USA...ugh, what a horrible country USA must be to let its people live like that... neglecting its minorities in such inhuman ways.
> 
> What this has to do with Taipei 101, I have no idea. I've disproven you each time and you continue to act like a child with all these false rhetorics about a country you have no idea about.


So just translate "Romanian Gypsies" to any language and google local newspapers. 
http://www.time.com/time/world/article/0,8599,2013917,00.html


----------



## azey (Jan 1, 2009)

deadhead262 said:


> Its honestly not that bad a building. Its tall, huge and intimidating. A true skyscraper. I find it far more interesting than the highly overrated petronas towers. It uses intelligent engineering to survive in a earthquake zone.


a great building are the one to be envy off,most talked about and lots of controversy,not ignored..petronas is controversial since day 1 while 101, people keep forgetting about it...but i believe 101 makes taiwan better and it is a modern building with the greatest technology


----------



## windowsoftheworld (May 20, 2012)

^^ What is so controversial about Petronas?


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

windowsoftheworld said:


> ^^ What is so controversial about Petronas?



I was there. The bridge between towers is not fully attached. They have a warning that you enter that bridge on your own safety. 

To summarize, it hard to find that common sense which we have in Europe (and some other countries) in other parts of the world. In Europe we are not obsessed with with high-rise buildings. We don't need to show anything to anyone, we do care about our people.


----------



## sursena (Apr 12, 2012)

deadhead262 said:


> Its honestly not that bad a building. Its tall, huge and intimidating. A true skyscraper. I find it far more interesting than the highly overrated petronas towers. It uses intelligent engineering to survive in a earthquake zone.


WOW! Is Taipei 101 hated? I didnt know that! To me it is SUCH A BEAUTIFUL SKYSCRAPER. It resembles a pagoda and it is so original to a skyscraper. I love it.


----------



## sursena (Apr 12, 2012)

SkyGurt said:


> To summarize, it hard to find that common sense which we have in Europe (and some other countries) in other parts of the world. In Europe we are not obsessed with with high-rise buildings. We don't need to show anything to anyone, we do care about our people.


:nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## IngMarco (May 10, 2010)

SkyGurt said:


> I was there. The bridge between towers is not fully attached. They have a warning that you enter that bridge on your own safety.
> 
> To summarize, it hard to find that common sense which we have in Europe (and some other countries) in other parts of the world. In Europe we are not obsessed with with high-rise buildings. We don't need to show anything to anyone, we do care about our people.


Nice trolling, but there's many more reasons Europe is not building upwards.

I don't hate Taipei 101, it's design isn't my favorite, it is a reall nice building but still it has nothing to do next to Petronas majestic design.


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

IngMarco said:


> Nice trolling, but there's many more reasons Europe is not building upwards.


Ah, and you probably so European guy. Sorry, from??? Mexico, right?

We have in Europe high-rise building, but not so many and not so tall. 
I remember in my country when people protested against one high-rise building chanting that they don't want to become European Shanghai.

Second point, why you are not European guy, because you can't argue correctly. Europe is the set of countries, and not states. Every country has its own law, culture and etc. And it is up to every individual country to decide. 
And believe me, for sure, it is not European culture and nothing more. Ah, yes, maybe we are not overpopulated also. :cheers:



> I don't hate Taipei 101, it's design isn't my favorite, it is a reall nice building but still it has nothing to do next to Petronas majestic design.


It will also look nice after the bridge will be detached with people inside.
Sometimes the beauty mixed with boasting kills...


----------



## party_animals (Feb 2, 2010)

^^
typical ignorant European....knew shit about the outside world...


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

party_animals said:


> ^^
> typical ignorant European....knew shit about the outside world...


Ah yes, who visited ~14 countries in Asia. Do you have nice pics of Thai girls? Maybe I will come soon :banana:


----------



## Mehome (Dec 24, 2010)

^^ do you think, Ukraine, your own country, is really much better than Taiwan or Romania? Last time I checked, your country's income per capita is at $3,500 or something, it's only 40% of Thai's


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

SkyGurt said:


> Ah yes, who visited ~14 countries in Asia. Do you have nice pics of Thai girls? Maybe I will come soon :banana:


By visiting 14 countries as a tourist doesn't instantly mean you know something about these countries. Seeing a country through the glass of a hop-on-hop-off bus is something else than actually live there.


----------



## SkyGurt (Aug 3, 2012)

Mehome said:


> ^^ do you think, Ukraine, your own country, is really much better than Taiwan or Romania? Last time I checked, your country's income per capita is at $3,500 or something, it's only 40% of Thai's


Better than Taiwan, Romania or Thai??? It's incomparable!!!
Yes, it is far much better. You data of income per capital are not realistic because lots of underreported and we have some issues how companies report production. It is hard to understand until you visit. 
We have lots of issues with correct statistics since Soviet Union, but, I' sorry, we produce space rockets, airplanes (including the largest in the world Antonov 225), our own high speed trains and a lots of stuff. Also GDP doesn't show a lot of stuff. If you have low prices in your country, GDP will be lower.

Just for info, it was estimated that at least 10% of Thai GDP comes from "indulge western guys" industry.

So, and you are from Indonesia, right? I've been there.


----------

